# Cob Smoked Bacon



## hoity toit (Aug 16, 2015)

I picked up a some pork bellies at Restaurant Depot and dry rubbed with tender quick 1/2oz per pound and then rubbed in a couple tbs brown sugar. Cured for 9 days, rinsed them off then test fried a small piece. Then I rubbed simple seasonings of garlic,onion, black pepper and on a couple of them I used a mesquite habanero grind. Back in the frig for overnight and then I put them in the modified MES 40 with no heat , just corn cob pellets and and corn cob dust in the AmaZn smoker tray.the The tray goes into the mailbox below the smoker. I did that mod a few days ago because you guys all speak so highly of how it works. Anyway, smoked the bacon for 6 hrs, put in the frig overnight and smoker again yesterday am early because t was cooler. The second smoking was another solid 6 hrs with a light wispy smoke. I don't think it ever got over 100 degrees. I pulled them out about 1pm let them rest on the counter for an hour and then back in the frig to rest overnight.

Well, today was slice and vac seal day. I cant wait to try some on a sandwich.

Pictures tell the rest of the story. Enjoy.













100_2340.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2341.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2342.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2343.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2344.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2345.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2347.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2348.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2349.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2350.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2351.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2352.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2353.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2354.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2355.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2356.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2361.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2362.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2363.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2365.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2366.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2368.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2369.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015






*Meat lug is a great thing to stack the sliced bacon in.*













100_2375.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2376.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015






*Ends and pieces*













100_2377.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2378.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015






*Don't think we will be running out for a while. look how meaty it is....*













100_2379.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2380.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2381.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2382.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015


















100_2383.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Aug 16, 2015






I added the labels just for the heck of it. It makes it look a little more professional. LOL


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 16, 2015)

Great lookin bacon.  I been wanting to try cobs.

Points for you


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 16, 2015)

The cob smoke is quite pungent and some people may not like it but i think it is great on bacon and hams. I mixed a little hickory sawdust in with it to mellow it some. I was super lucky on this batch and somehow managed to get some really lean belly. I only had maybe 2 hand fulls of ends and pieces and those went in a zip loc bag so I have something to put in with the pinto beans. Cob smoked meat is pretty pricey at the places that sell it. One place wanted 17 bucks a pound for their bacon. That's why we have to make it ourselves.

HT


c farmer said:


> Great lookin bacon. I been wanting to try cobs.
> 
> Points for you


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice Job Dexter!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






--------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





When we were PMing, I didn't know you were making a full 2 Belly Batch---Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## daveomak (Aug 17, 2015)

Looks good to me Dexter....   :2thumbs:


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 17, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks good to me Dexter....


Thanks, I am having some on a BLT for lunch right now.  It is not as "smokey" as I thought it would be, pretty mellow and pronounced but not over smoked. The ones I used habanero / mesquite seasoning on are  just enough to taste, glad I did not rub to much on it. The others have the basic rub.


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 17, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job Dexter!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured it was just a easy to do 2 as it was one.,If your gonna light of the smoker it might as well be full right ?


----------



## driedstick (Aug 17, 2015)

HT That looks awesome!! great job and nice lookin bacon, You know I am a free bacon taste tester right -- Did I mention FREE!! LOL 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 17, 2015)

Awesome looking bellies! So lean!

I like corn cob on bacon also, though I've never found it pungent. I have had neighbors ask if I was roasting corn, though.

These days I go with about a 70/30 mix of corn cob and cherry (for coloring).


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 17, 2015)

Dang!  That's some good lookin' bacon!

I want to know where you found it below 100 degrees outside yesterday.  It's been over a 100 on my patio every day for the last couple or 3 weeks and I'm only about 80 miles North of you.


----------



## tropics (Aug 17, 2015)

HT that is impressive,meaty Bacon OMG nice job on the smoke.Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Aug 17, 2015)

I won't hijack and post a picture but..........

One of my first bacons was smoked with corn cob because my Pop told me that's how they did it when he was a kid. I have got to say that the corn bob smoke gave the most beautiful smoke color and one of the sweetest taste to the bacon I have yet to see/taste. AND I did it with an Amazin pellet tray too.

That's some good lookin bacon you made, if ya don't mind, make me swoon with envy and tell me what you sliced all that pretty bacon up with, pretty please.

When I first did bacon I complained about not enough meat, now I complain about not enough fat, LOL I am thinking I am going to try buckboard to get a greater fat content. LOL

I know I am rambling, sorry......

Good professional looking bacon, today is the first day we've had in a long time less that 90 degrees. Maybe we'll get to some smoking weather here again soon. Maybe we need to start a relief pool for poor folks that can't make bacon....... <chuckles>


----------



## b-one (Aug 17, 2015)

Great looking bacon!:points:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 17, 2015)

Great looking Bacon! I have four bellies and cob pellets waiting for it to cool off enough so I can get these bellies smoked!


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 17, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I won't hijack and post a picture but..........
> 
> One of my first bacons was smoked with corn cob because my Pop told me that's how they did it when he was a kid. I have got to say that the corn bob smoke gave the most beautiful smoke color and one of the sweetest taste to the bacon I have yet to see/taste. AND I did it with an Amazin pellet tray too.
> 
> ...


I used my el cheapo Deni 8" slicer. It does a pretty good job if you have the bacon almost frozen and don't crowd it. I lucked out on the temp because like you said it has been over a 100 here for a while. I like to slice it all first and stack it in the meat lugger, then I weigh it out in 1lb pack and vac seal. Thanks for the compliments..


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2015)

Hoity Toit said:


> I figured it was just a easy to do 2 as it was one.,If your gonna light of the smoker it might as well be full right ?


Yup---And 2 bellies cut in 3 pieces each fit nicely on the top 3 racks in our MES 40s.

You got the right idea!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 17, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---And 2 bellies cut in 3 pieces each fit nicely on the top 3 racks in our MES 40s.
> 
> You got the right idea!!
> 
> ...


It really does fit just right, I was going to hang them in the wood smokehouse but even in the shade I was concerned about the temp. so I just used the insulated MES 40 in the shade on the back porch with the mailbox trick and was able to keep it under 100* for the entire smoke. By the way I like the mailbox mod. I even put two smoke trays in it for a while.

I could have added some ice but it didn't get hot enough to do that. All I know is that after smoking, slicing, and bagging with no help I was whupped.


----------



## twoalpha (Aug 18, 2015)

Dexter

That is some TEXAS sized bacon production. Looks Great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice post with great views.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks

Larry


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 21, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Dexter
> 
> That is some TEXAS sized bacon production. Looks Great.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir for the kind comments..


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 12, 2016)

we are fixin to do this again tomorrow....


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2016)

That's some mighty fine looking bacon there Dexter, nice job    What did you say your address was ???    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 24, 2016)

gary s said:


> That's some mighty fine looking bacon there Dexter, nice job    What did you say your address was ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out this bacon I finished today 2/24/2016 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/242759/cob-smoked-six-pepper-bacon/20#post_1530896


----------

